# Windows98: USB-Treiber



## TobGod (25. Oktober 2004)

Hi!Ich habe hier einen alten 133er Rechner stehen mit 2USB-Anschlüssen.Betriebssystem ist Windows98.Windows98 findet die USB-Anschlüsse irgendwie nicht.Woher bekomme ich die Treiber ? Also die USB-Anschlüsse werden auch unter Hardware garnicht angezeigt, also die sind noch garnicht installiert.Bitte um schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## Kleini (25. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Windows 98 untertützt erst ab der Version SE (second edition) USB. Solltest du kein Win98SE installiert haben, sollte es schwierig, wenn nicht gar unmöglich werden, USB ans Laufen zu bekommen. Ansonsten beim Mainboard-Hersteller oder, falls du eine PCI-USB Karte hast, beim Hersteller der Karte nach Treibern suchen. Win98SE erkennt allerdings häufig OnBoard-USB-Schnittstellen ziemlich gut (ich hatte da nie Probleme). 
Etwas dubios ist allerdings, dass du die Schnittstellen nicht im Geräte-Manager siehst. Normalerweise sollten sie mit einem Fragezeichen versehen als unbekanntes Gerät auftauchen. Bist du dir sicher, dass kein Hardware-Problem vorliegt?

MfG Kleini


----------



## TobGod (25. Oktober 2004)

Jo habe Windows 98SE drauf. Leider keine Fragezeichen, diese hatte ich auch erwartet.Die USB-Anschlüsse sind auf dem Mainboard, ist eins von Intel. Werde dann gleich mal bei Intel schauen, ob ich da was finde.
Noch eine Frage: Könnte ich nicht einfach auf Hardware installieren gehen dann manuell. Wenn man dort auf Diskette geht und das CD-Rom Laufwerk angibt und mit der WindowsXP CD die Treiber installieren ? Oder geht das garnicht, weil's zwei verschiedene Windows Versionen sind ? Danke schonmal !

Edit: Bei Intel findet man leider nur ein BIOS update aber keine Mainboard-Treiber. Ich versuch's mal mit der WindowsXP-CD. Falls ihr noch andere Ideen habt oder vielleicht Treiber o.ä., helft mir bitte


----------



## RealPax (25. Oktober 2004)

Falls dein BS diese nichtmal als unbekanntes Gerät im Gerätemanager auflistet, vermute ich das diese im Bios deaktiviert wurden. Evtl. würde ich dies mal überprüfen.

Das mit der XP CD klappt auf keinen Fall, das sind nicht nur unterschiedliche Versionen sondern grundsätzlich verschiedene BS. Man versucht auch nicht einen Diesel mit Benzin zu betreiben.


----------



## TobGod (26. Oktober 2004)

Besten Dank RealPax!Erst hatte ich es ganz übersehen aber beim zweiten Mal im BIOS ist mir die Option aufgefallen. MfG, tobi


----------



## Nightcrawler (26. Oktober 2004)

Also ich habe es auf dem Rechner meiner Eltern auch Win98 1.Edition daruf und habe die USB Prots auch zum laufen bekommen.

Ahbe die Treiber für meinen MP3 Player installiert.

Sind zwar für 2. Edition aber die Treiber laufen aber trotzdem super.

Gruß

Nightcrawler


----------

